# Chorizo



## snailien

I had cooked chorizo in a chilli last night... is it ok to eat chorizo when pregnant (a bit late now I know) but it didn't even cross my mind as it was cooked tbh and the OH just asked if I should've eaten it, now i'm anxious... :wacko:


----------



## JessiHD

Cooked is fine, I'm sure!


----------



## Brockie

i have eaten it cooked and uncooked, not loads just a bit xx


----------



## Mendy

As long as it's well cooked I don't think there's a problem! :)


----------



## emera35

I've eaten it, i think deli meats and such are not recommended, but hey, if yours was cooked, then thats even less worry. 
I've also eaten runny yolk eggs on a couple of occasions when i couldn't resist, i'm probably terrible for doing it but i cooked them myself and they were good quality (organic) eggs from a farm i trust, so hey :wacko:

All these foods are recommended you don't eat them because of them being high risk products, not because they will instantly harm you, so don't worry too much about one time. Its probably more dangerous to eat fruit without washing it very well first than a little bit of cooked cured meat ;)


----------



## snailien

Cool thanks, I know you speak sense... crazy how pregnancy makes one so paranoid! :)


----------



## Seity

I've eaten it a few times. Tasty!


----------



## mandylou

i live in spain, chorizo is an everyday shopping list food here, i am positive pregnant spanish women eat it and it casues no probs. p.s ive eaten it loads while being pregnant :)


----------



## kaleidoscope

cooked is fine..Ive eaten pizza with chorizo on.


----------

